# When to start taking Aspirin on FET?



## OOZ (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Could someone tell me when should I start taking aspirin. I have asked my clinic after my negative IFV and my doctor said fine to take it for my FET but didn't tell me exactly when and how much.

I'm on medicated cycle and just had my DR test and started progynova pills.

I'm also taking vit B andfolic acid and bee polin. Anything else suggested? 

thanks much!


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Pteshka
I'm doing a frozen cycle at the moment (OTD 4th feb)I started taking aspirin 75mg when I started the oestrogen tablets.
I am taking oestrogen HRT tablet things (cant remember name) cyclogest, pregnacare preconception vitamins, eyeQ capsules, clexane (had a DVT in the past) and prednisolone
Cant say whether it'll work yet   
Good luck


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Pteshka 

With the aspirin question I would try and get clarification from your clinic as it is a medicine, 

Good luck with your cycle,

Livity K


----------

